

Apple Dabbles In Public Transportation, Adopts A Subway Station - techverde
http://crispgreen.com/2010/11/apple-dabbles-in-public-transportation-adopts-a-subway-station/

======
btsabra
Creative marketing move. Particularly because that stop is where the store is
located.

